# Who shoots these things



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

I shot the Xframe 500 with 8 3/8 barrel. 
OWWWWWW. :smt076
I have been shooting in excess of 20 years. This has got to be the least pleasent gun I have ever fired.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I have no desire to ever shoot that gun. If I need something that big and powerful, I will go fetch a rifle and be done with it.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I don't think I would even want to try one. It would proably break every bone in my old body.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

I had the misfortune of being in the next stall to some kids shooting one at an indoor range a couple of weeks ago.






Ow.






WM


----------



## big dutchman (Jan 9, 2007)

i have done the x frame in both 460 and 500. it does pack a punch, but the bark is worse than the bite. it's not a plinker and i was sick of it after 40 rounds. it's a great revolver if you need to take out enemy aircraft though


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

big dutchman said:


> i have done the x frame in both 460 and 500. it does pack a punch, but the bark is worse than the bite. it's not a plinker and i was sick of it after 40 rounds. it's a great revolver if you need to take out enemy aircraft though


ROTFLMAO!:anim_lol::anim_lol:
:anim_lol::anim_lol::anim_lol::anim_lol::smt023


----------



## Nyhounder (Jul 27, 2007)

Well i actually have hunted with the 500 for deer a couple years and shot 5 deer with it. I think it handles nice and i love to hunt with it. But don`t get me wrong , it`s a handful and not enjoyable to shoot 100 rds through.


----------



## billt (Aug 19, 2007)

I don't shoot the S&W .500, but these are my Magnum Research BFR's in .45-70 and .500 S&W Mag. (552 Gr. Gas Check bullets in the .45-70). These guns were never designed to shoot 200 rounds at tin cans on a Sunday afternoon. In that regard they are often misrepresented. Most are easily controlled with proper grip, stance, and technique. My wife has fired both of these guns, and did quite well actually. The .500 was the gun that put S&W back in the black after years of trouble being managed by Tompkins PLC. Between it and S&W's new line of AR-15 models, they are back on the road to profitability. The only drawback to the .500 is ammo cost. It is ridiculously overpriced. I handload for mine which is an almost must do thing if you want to shoot the gun enough to become proficient with it. Next on the list is the Magnum Research Desert Eagle .50. I like Magnum Research's guns because they like to use steel, not Aluminum in their construction. I just bought a Baby Desert Eagle in .45 ACP this last week. It was very well constructed of solid steel as well. Magnum Research will be seeing more of my money in the future. Bill T.


----------

